# English style trail saddle recommendations



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cavecanis said:


> She is a TB/Welsh cross and has a pretty under developed topline at this point. I have a 41 yr old Stubben VSD and a Smith Worthington dressage saddle. The Stubben fits her pretty well but it is really getting old and worn out so I was thinking of getting a new saddle for trail riding.


If you have a saddle that is useable and fits her right now, you may want to keep using this saddle until she gets more developed.. as a saddle that fits her now may not fit her once you have her back in shape!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Wife purchased a Granada Paragon saddle from national bridle and loves it. Granada Paragon Saddle All she had to do was add a breast collar for those steep trails. If you want to satisfy those horn loving people (count me in that group) it can be purchased with a horn too.


----------



## iequat8 (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought a Specialized Saddle and I love it. You can get them with and without a horn and you can custom fit it to your horse. Look it up online and watch the video on how it is made. You will be amazed at how ingenious the design is. If you get a new horse, you can refit it. They are quite pricey, but well worth the money. I found mine used online at Endurance.net.


----------

